# Homemade peanut butter



## megaresp (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anybody here make their own peanut butter? My standard peanut butter recipe is...


200g unsalted peanuts roasted (already shelled)
Paprika (for colouring...as much as necessary to get it looking right)
1/4 tsp salt
Add to food processor, and blend until thoroughly chopped and mixed
Add 3 tbsp of peanut oil, and blend until the mixture starts to look like bread dough being kneaded in a bread maker
 The resulting peanut butter is smooth, though not as finely ground as commercial peanut butter.

I'm always on the lookout for ideas to alter the flavour. I've tried the following varieties so far...


Ground chilli - quite nice - certainly gives your morning toast a kick!
Olive oil instead of peanut oil - delicious and produces a different flavour to the one I expected
If you make your own peanut butter, care to share your flavour enhancements?


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2009)

i've blended my own almond kind before; i used olive oil & i thought it would be great..... it was not!
i love your chili addition; i may try peanut/cayenne! thanks.


----------



## jet (Jun 10, 2009)

I've tried it with both peanuts and almonds.  The resulting mixture had the consistency of wet sawdust.


----------



## radhuni (Jun 10, 2009)

I haven't made peanut butter in home, I will try to prepare according to your recipe.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

